# Gewinde Bremssockel



## dermitdemGTtanz (16. Juli 2018)

Hallo liebe Biker_innen,
Kurz und knapp. Welches Gewinde kommt am 2012er Radon ZR kid 260 (baugleich Cube 260 kid?) am Bremssockel zum Einsatz?

Eventuell Erfahrungen mit anderen Rahmen?

Viele Grüße
Marco
...den ein Radon-Bike plagt


----------



## Crew2010 (16. Juli 2018)

Schon mal eine normale M6 Schraube reingedreht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PepponeBottazzi (16. Juli 2018)




----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (16. Juli 2018)

dermitdemGTtanz schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Biker_innen,
> Kurz und knapp. Welches Gewinde kommt am 2012er Radon ZR kid 260 (baugleich Cube 260 kid?) am Bremssockel zum Einsatz?
> 
> Eventuell Erfahrungen mit anderen Rahmen?
> ...


Was genau meinst Du?
Das Gewinde am Rahmen? Meißt 10mm. Aber ob das jetzt M10 ist? 
Oder das Gewinde im Bolzen?


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (16. Juli 2018)

Stehbolzengewinde außen M10, innen M6.


----------



## dermitdemGTtanz (18. Juli 2018)

Ja ich meinte die Gewinde im Rahmen. M10x1.00 bekomme ich nicht hinein geschraubt. Ich order jetzt welche mit Gewinde M10x1.25.
Sobald ich eine Lösung habe melde ich mich wieder. Danke schon mal für's Erste.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. Juli 2018)

Könnte sowas sein oder ?
https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/artic...1-fur-sr-suntour-surly-gt-fur-v-brakes-1-paar


----------



## dermitdemGTtanz (22. Juli 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> Könnte sowas sein oder ?
> https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/artic...1-fur-sr-suntour-surly-gt-fur-v-brakes-1-paar


Ja fast. der Anstieg im Gewinde (M10x1.00) passt nicht in den Rahmen. Es muss M10x1.25 sein. Habe nun diese hier bestellt (passen):
https://www.ebay.de/itm/Cantisockel...hash=item2cc0531a64:m:med-y9U7BFZRHkQzwEfMhtg

Danke für Eure Beiträge. Übrigens: ein Fahrradladen hat mich zum Radon-Support verwiesen und der Radon-Support konnte die Frage auch nicht beantworten und hat mich an Händler verwiesen. Toller Support! Habe nun 10 Euro (für falsche Sockel) in den Sand gesetzt!


----------

